# IBM X40 and ACPI suspend-to-RAM

## luminalflux

Hi. I'm trying to get ACPI to work on my IBM X40 (Model 2386-H4G[0]) with 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 kernel.

Suspend-to-disk works fine enough, but suspend-to-RAM won't work. 

```
echo 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep 
```

 suspends the machine alright, but upon opening the lid after suspending,  shows something like "    in  " (in yellow) for a second or so, then throws me to the BIOS. I've tried saying various incantations of 

```
 acpi_sleep=s3_bios, acpi_sleep=s3_mode, no acpi_sleep parameter, and pci=noacpi 
```

 on the boot line in grub, but no joy.

If it matters, I'm dual-booting winxp and gentoo, with grub in the MBR. (and suspend-to-ram works nicely in XP)

(Yeah, APM works fine, but then, no speedstepping, so i'd like to have ACPI working if possbile. And hibernation takes forever tosuspend, I'd like to be able to type "zzz" and then close the lid).

Any ideas?

[0] All other succes stories I've googled to list having an Atheros Wifi card, which seems to correspond to model 2371. Mine has a ipw2200.

----------

## ekutay

Have you tried the union?  :Razz:   *Quote:*   

> acpi_sleep=s3_bios,s3_mode

 

Works wonderful on my X40.

----------

## luminalflux

Yes, when I open the lid the screen is garbled, then it reboots.

Any other configuration I need? The boot line in grub.conf is

```

kernel /bzImage acpi_sleep=s3_bios,s3_mode resume=/dev/hda6 hotkey=enable,0xffff

```

Do I have to let it sleep for a while ? Right now I'm putting it in sleep mode, closing the lid, then re-opening right after.

Any acpi config files that have to be edited?

Is it working for you on a 2386 model?

----------

## ekutay

why do you append resume=/dev/hda6 ? you are not resuming from that partition but from memory.

----------

## luminalflux

That only affects hibernate, right? Removing it doesn't help.

----------

## ekutay

Afaik it asks for resuming the hibernated session. 

Have you rebooted after changing boot parameters?

I think it is not feasible to update kernel boot parameters during runtime. Btw. my model is a 2371-79G.

----------

## luminalflux

I've rebooted a  BUNCH of times testing different kernel parameters. I've also removed the default resume partition in the kernel config, rebuilt and booted from that.

What exactly does it say when you resume from suspend-to-RAM? No guessing please.

(I KNOW it works with 2371, I was hoping someone with a 2386 could fill me in)

----------

## linux_on_the_brain

I've had a little more success with suspend to ram on my x40. I can suspend to ram and usually recover, but if I am in X and do a crtl-alt-f1, the machine dies. blinking cursor in uppper left corner. the same happens if I am in X and try to exit X.

I currently have in my grub.conf kernel line: acpi_sleep=s3_bios,s3_mode

Is placement of any importance?

----------

## ekutay

As I had to learn in this thread  :Wink:  the suspend behaviour differs from model to model. Which X40 model do you have?

Your problem is IMHO more X driver related.

----------

## linux_on_the_brain

model 2386-xxb

----------

## noleti

I have exactly the same problem described in the initial post - and a 2371 here. It all worked perfect (except speedstepping) with apm but I guessed I have to change to ACPI sometime...

----------

## ekutay

At least for 2371 I can assure you that everything works fine with ACPI. The boot parameters you need are already posted.

----------

## linux_on_the_brain

I got suspend-to-ram to work perfectly, my problem was my framebuffer support, once I recompiled my kernel without framebuffer and splash it worked perfectly. but since I like the eye-candy I will suffer with suspend-to-disk/hibernate.

----------

## noleti

OK, maybe this helps me a bit. I definitly have a 2371 (8EG) and I'm using a framebuffer for the console. When I restart from the S3 powersafe mode only the two characters "in" will appear, in yellow, on the top line of the screen together with a blinking cursor. My kernel line is

```
cat /proc/cmdline|cowthink

 

----------

## noleti

OK, I disabled the console framebuffer and switched to kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.12 and the problem persists, again same problem as the original post although the wlan card is the atheros one and the model is 2371... any further ideas?

----------

## noleti

bumping my own post again:

Obviously this works for others with my hardware - but it doesn't for me although I tried quite alot. Could anyone who has S3 working mail me the .config and perhaps some other infos about your configuration like lsmod, dmesg etc.

This would probably help the original poster as well

[removed due to spam]

cheers,

Ole

----------

